# my new 125 and dog :)



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

its newwwww


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Hot dogs and tank


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

boxers f*cking rock. check my avatar thats mine


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That boxer looks so cute









Btw: nice set up


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

tank looks good. are you going to add more plants?


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

yeah im gonna add more pants and a rock cave possibly on the far right


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice tank and doggy


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Sweet tank man and those boxers look great, how old are they? I've always wanted one of those.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Sweeet tank and Boxers...


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

lets fight dogs thanx


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lol love that last pic

caption : hmmm, tasty


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

JAC said:


> Sweet tank man and those boxers look great, how old are they? I've always wanted one of those.
> [snapback]835277[/snapback]​


the black one is 2 and the white one is almost 7... they are both girls and the white one is a grandmother







...

sadly the black one is a virgin.. and most likely stay that way







i wanted to breed her


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

syd said:


> lets fight dogs thanx
> [snapback]835350[/snapback]​


i replied to one of your posts before about ur doggy... my black and brown boxer (name: tauren) chases my neighbors rottweiler across the street until it runs inside... shes fearless







. even though shes a girl... shes 65 pounds of pure muscle.. a scary woman to fight, id put money on her


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

well a boxer would beat a rottreiler down. they are too big and slow they guard, not fight


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice looking boxers.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh: that last shot is cool


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice tank.

I love the boxers. I think I want one someday


----------

